# Peavey 6505 versus the 5150



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2007)

The other guitarist in my band is buying a 5150, and he was asking about the 6505 the other day. He knows absolutely nothing about tube amps, gear, etc. so I decided to do some research for him so we can get it sounding great when he gets it. 

As I understand it Peavey simply changed the name of the 5150 to the 6505, are there any other differences we should be aware of? Any reason to buy one or the other?


----------



## Shaman (May 3, 2007)

It's the same amp. Some people have said that there are minor differences, but it still is the same amp.

Peavey couldn't use the 5150 name anymore, because Eddie Van Halen took the name with him when they parted ways.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2007)

Cool, thanks! Who did EVH switch to?


----------



## eaeolian (May 3, 2007)

They're identical. However, the 5150/6505 and 5150 II / 6505 + are slightly different beasts. I prefer the 5150/6505, despite the shared EQ. That amp is a good combo with the Recto, too, so I suspect you'll be happy with the overall sound.


----------



## eaeolian (May 3, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Cool, thanks! Who did EVH switch to?



Fender, although they haven't introduced anything yet (other than the EVH "Art Series" Charvels).


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty excited he decided to switch from his solid state Crate Shockwave POS and go for a nice tube amp. I've never played through a 5150 before so it will be fun! Who knows, I might like it and maybe we can actually agree on an amp.


----------



## eaeolian (May 3, 2007)

I like them. If I couldn't afford the Mesa, that's what I'd be playing.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2007)

I know I'll like it, I'm a huge fan of the Gothenburg sound! lol


----------



## Stitch (May 3, 2007)

Shaman said:


> It's the same amp. Some people have said that there are minor differences, but it still is the same amp.
> 
> Peavey couldn't use the 5150 name anymore, because Eddie Van Halen took the name with him when they parted ways.


Thats it. Don't listen to what anyone else says; they are almost exactly the same, and the old ones do not sound better by design; any change in sound is either due to a) good new tubes b)fluke c) an idiot


eaeolian said:


> They're identical. However, the 5150/6505 and 5150 II / 6505 + are slightly different beasts. I prefer the 5150/6505, despite the shared EQ. That amp is a good combo with the Recto, too, so I suspect you'll be happy with the overall sound.


+1, the Recto tone with a 5150/6505 totally rules. The complement each other perfectly without ever treading on each others frequencies. I  them!


----------



## angryman (May 3, 2007)

You guys simply do not realise how bad ass the 5150/Mesa combo sounds.
But you'll have a Hell of a lot of fun finding out!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2007)

angryman said:


> You guys simply do not realise how bad ass the 5150/Mesa combo sounds.
> But you'll have a Hell of a lot of fun finding out!


 
This is getting me really excited about him getting the 5150!  I was surprised and excited enough when he said he was getting a tube amp.


----------



## Edroz (May 3, 2007)

or the 5150/ vader combo


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 3, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty excited he decided to switch from his solid state Crate Shockwave POS and go for a nice tube amp. I've never played through a 5150 before so it will be fun! Who knows, I might like it and maybe we can actually agree on an amp.



You should tell him to buy my 5150, I've been trying to sell it and no one is biting.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 3, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> You should tell him to buy my 5150, I've been trying to sell it and no one is biting.


 
Is it on eBay? PM me with the price so I can tell him.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 3, 2007)

I PM'd you. And no, it's not on eBay.


----------



## Shaman (May 3, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I PM'd you. And no, it's not on eBay.



How does the 5150 sound with the Mesa 2X12" cab? How is the low-end and the highs? Tight or loose?

I have been thinking of getting one those cab's for my 6505.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (May 3, 2007)

5150=cheaper and...well...

saying the name...5150...is like, whoa.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (May 3, 2007)

EDIT:

i sold Negativexero that cab/head thing...and yeah, mesa vert cabs are fucking brutal! I still use one with my dual rec. The lows are indeed tight but the highs aren't too harsh (well, they are V30's). They really are amazing

They saved my life


----------



## Shaman (May 3, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> EDIT:
> 
> i sold Negativexero that cab/head thing...and yeah, mesa vert cabs are fucking brutal! I still use one with my dual rec. The lows are indeed tight but the highs aren't too harsh (well, they are V30's). They really are amazing
> 
> They saved my life



That's exactly what I am looking for! I gotta visit my local dealer tomorrow


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (May 3, 2007)

They are great cabs dude; I much prefer them over the horizontal!


----------



## bulb (May 3, 2007)

Shaman said:


> How does the 5150 sound with the Mesa 2X12" cab? How is the low-end and the highs? Tight or loose?
> 
> I have been thinking of getting one those cab's for my 6505.



had a 6505+ (5150II) which sounded awesome thru the cab, in fact i bought them as a combo at the local used gear store cuz they sounded so great together, originally i just wanted the head, but lo, the cab was there and i had bad GAS that day..


----------



## Shaman (May 4, 2007)

bulb said:


> had a 6505+ (5150II) which sounded awesome thru the cab, in fact i bought them as a combo at the local used gear store cuz they sounded so great together, originally i just wanted the head, but lo, the cab was there and i had bad GAS that day..



Damn those GASssy days  

I visited my local dealer today, and he said that he could get one in a couple days.

I gotta check my money situation out before I order it, since it's about 900 euros  

I could get an Orange 4X12" for the same price...


----------

